# OBS<>Spout: Bi-directional video sharing with OBS Studio from any Spout program



## offworldlive (Oct 20, 2021)

offworldlive submitted a new resource:

OBS <-> Spout: Bi-directional video sharing with OBS Studio from any Spout program - Zero-latency/ compression video sharing with any Spout program



> *For questions or support join our free Discord channel* or *see our YouTube installation help here*
> 
> A free, open-source plugin that lets you send and receive video feeds to and from OBS Studio with zero latency, compression and computational overhead using Spout.
> *
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Nov 15, 2021)

Just a note for those who are VTubers who use PRPRLive and want to mess with this:

First, REMOVE PRPRLIVE'S PLUGINS! They will interfere with Spout's plugins' operations.

Further, PRPRLive's own plugins are actually based on Spout! You can use PRPRLive direclty with Spout! If you want to use Spout as a conduit into OBS Studio, here's how to make it work:


Uninstall PRPRLive's plugins if you have them installed.
Install the Spout OBS Studio plugin.
With OBS running, remove any PRPRLive plugin sources you have in all scenes.
Start PRPRLive so the plugin will have something to enumerate.
Add a "Spout2 Capture" source.
Select "PrprCamera" for the "Spout Senders" item so there is no mistaking where you want this source to come from.
Select "Premultiplied Alpha" as the "Composite mode".
I hope this is helpful to those who may use this plugin who also happen to use PRPRLive!


----------



## r3dd3vil (Nov 30, 2021)

Hello guys! I want to know from who have tested it the differences between this plugin and the ndi ones. I mean is better this for overall quality, for latency etc or are the 2 plugins in the same level of performance? I'm actually using the ndi plugin but i can change it through this if its worth.


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Dec 5, 2021)

r3dd3vil said:


> Hello guys! I want to know from who have tested it the differences between this plugin and the ndi ones. I mean is better this for overall quality, for latency etc or are the 2 plugins in the same level of performance? I'm actually using the ndi plugin but i can change it through this if its worth.



As a VTuber, this seems to be useful for programs such as PRPRLive (which already supports it; just don't install the bundled plugin) and VTube Studio (which I've recommended support for Spout to the dev, but he says he'd like to see macOS Spout support before he considers writing Spout support for it).

Another couple of things to bear in mind is that the sender and receiver for Spout can only be on the same machine.  NDI offers network support while Spout does not.

Also, I don't know offhand whether audio can be another payload that can be in a Spout stream.  I do know that PRPRLive, the example I can actually use it with, does not have an audio stream.  In most situations, the user's microphone integrates into OBS Studio in the usual way.

Hope this helps.

--Katt.  =^.^=


----------



## offworldlive (Jan 30, 2022)

r3dd3vil said:


> Hello guys! I want to know from who have tested it the differences between this plugin and the ndi ones. I mean is better this for overall quality, for latency etc or are the 2 plugins in the same level of performance? I'm actually using the ndi plugin but i can change it through this if its worth.



Hey, so Spout is different to NDI in that it shares the graphics texture from the GPU. NDI encodes the graphics texture using the CPU.

This is why NDI works over the network and Spout doesn't.

The benefits of this are zero latency, compression and CPU overhead which is better than NDI (which has latency, compression and uses CPU).


----------

